# Introducing Avant Garde Wheels A.R.T. M600-Series



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*Wheels and Tires package*_
_*with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*​


















The A.R.T process impacts the micro structure of aluminum by utilizing three hydraulic rollers to apply pressure to form the inner rim area.
The rollers move down the barrel applying pressure to compress, stretch, and form the entire wheel barrel producing optimal weight savings while improving material strength.
This process actually alters the grain of the aluminum to produce a wheel barrel that is significantly lighter with enhanced strength comparable to fully forged wheels.

A.R.T helps reduce the weight up to 25% when compared to a standard cast wheel through this finer and more even aluminum structure.

*Wheel Models*: M610, M615, M621, M632, M650, M652
*Bolt Patterns*: 5x112, 5x114.3, 5x120, custom 5-lug available
*Offset*: Custom offset available

*Finish Option*:
- Bespoke Level 1: Single stage powdercoat
- Bespoke Level 2: Paint match
- Bespoke Level 3: Hand applied (Brushed, Polished, etc…)

*M610 Sizes Available*
19x8.5 | 19x9.5 | 19x10 |19x11
20x9 | 20x9.5 | 20x10 | 20x11 | 20x12









*M615 Sizes Available*
19x8.5 | 19x9.5
20x8.5 | 20x9.5 | 20x10 | 20x11
22x9 | 22x10 | 22x10.5 | 22x11









*M621 Sizes Available*
19x8.5 | 19x9.5 | 19x11
20x9 | 20x10 | 20x10.5 | 20x11 | 20x12









*M632 Sizes Available*
19x8.5 | 19x9.5 | 19x10 | 19x11
20x9 | 20x9.5 | 20x10.5 | 20x11
22x9 | 22x10 | 22x10.5 | 22x11









*M650 Sizes Available*
19x8.5 | 19x9.5 | 19x10 | 19x11
20x9 | 20x9.5 | 20x10 | 20x10.5 | 20x11
22x9 | 22x10 | 22x10.5 | 22x11









*M652 Sizes Available*
19x8.5 | 19x9.5
20x8.5 | 20x10
22x9 | 22x10 | 22x10.5 | 22x11









*QUESTIONS?*
*[email protected]*
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

Just when I thought I had chosen a set of wheels. Please stop. lol


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

JustTheTip said:


> Just when I thought I had chosen a set of wheels. Please stop. lol


haha! sorry! But It could be time to upgrade from those M580 to some new, stylish ART series.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Here's a Tesla Model S we did with M610 in the standard Brushed Liquid Silver.



















Molten Pearl Lexus GS F with M615 in the standard finish with 19X8.5 and 19X9.5



















Another Tesla Model S with the Avant Garde M621 in Gloss Bronze Burst in 20" size.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Check out this M652 done in a sweet Gloss Black, Gloss Yellow two tone finish.
Avant Garde is famous for their custom finishing work so if there's something you imagine, they can nail it!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Matte Black Avant Garde M650 for this Dodge Challenger please!
Finished off with a red AG center cap sticker to give it a little flavor.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model 3 rocking the Avant Garde M610 in the Brushed Liquid Silver​
20X9 with freshly mounted Continental 255/35/20 tires.
20X9 came in at 24lbs per wheel


























​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Red vs. Blue

AG M650 in a custom Matte Black with _____ Accent


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M610 is always a winner for the Tesla community.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

It's Back! Black Friday sale from Avant Garde Wheels for your favorite M600 designs!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Avant Garde M632 in Brushed Liquid Bronze.
Dodge Challenger Hellcat sporting the 20X10 | 20X11 setup for wide setup!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Avant Garde M610 in 19X8.5 Satin Black
245/40/19 General G-Max RS


----------



## 350VDC (May 20, 2018)

I still prefer the M580.
What are the color options and how soon for delivery?
Do you recommend staggered or standard?


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

A.R.T series available for your Tesla.
Dm me if any questions or see my signature for updated contact info.










Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AG M650 IN BRONZE on Model 3 
That's how the car should have came from factory.

DM me for fitment questions or pricing.

Thank you,
[email protected]


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M580 classic 5 SPOKE SPLIT design

Available in custom finish

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M615 multi spoke, looks elegant on 4 door vehicles.










Available in 19's to 21's
Custom Finish and offset.

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184
*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

BRUSHED BRONZE AG M590

Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

[email protected]
562 249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG wheels just got a fresh shipment of wheels.*

DM or Call me for your set today
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG Classic series available

Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M510 custom BRONZE FINISH*









Lets get you set up today.

DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG M610 7 split spoke, Classic.*

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

M590 is very popular on the TESLA model 3

Hit me up for some custom colors

Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AVANT GARDE M650

Contact me for your custom set

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Avant Garde price increase starts May 15th*
Order/pre order your set today.

Contact me if any questions.
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*SPECIAL PRICE on this one set

AVANT GARDE M580
GLOSS BRUSHED BLACK CHROME $800 UP CHARGE 
20x8.5+30
5x114.3 
64.1*

FITS MODEL 3/Model Y. Performance models might need 5/10mm spacers to clear the brakes

Sample of the wheels and the finish


















*Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!*
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

AG M510 
READY TO SHIP
19X9.5+35 
5X114.3
64.1 HUB BORE
BRUSHED WITH CLEAR FINISH

*FITS M3 or MY including performance models*










*Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M621 IN Bronze Burst. What do you guys think of this white on bronze combo.*

Contact me for your ART series flow forged wheels.

Wheels and Tires package available upon request.
TPMS and Lug nuts for Turn Key installation.
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M615 X LEXUS GSF
Multi Spoke fits well with Luxury Sports Sedan.*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*AG FORGED are also available from GET YOUR WHEELS. 
Made to order, Made in California USA.

Inquire within!!*

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M650 Silver Machined X MODEL S*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M615 available in 19-22 inch
End of the month discount till Friday!!
Custom offsets and Finish available*

Contact me for your Set.

Thank you,
Lou
562 249-7184​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*M650 mounted on F8X BMW. *

Bespoke fitment and finish available.

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*The sporty M650 on this Charger is fire!!*

Contact me for your set.
DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------

